# Fujifilm X100S and X20  released - and they look lush



## editor (Jan 8, 2013)

The latest updates to the Fujifilm retro enthusiast range are out and they do look rather magnificent. 






This $1,300 beaut is packs Fujifilm’s newly enhanced APS-C X-Trans CMOS II sensor and beefed up EXR Processor II, and comes with a fixed FUJINON 23mm F2 lens.






The X20 comes with 2.8-inch LCD (460K dots) display around the back and a fixed FUJINON F2.0-2.8 4x manual zoom lens and costs $600. 

I doubt if I'll buy either but I love their looks. 
More: http://www.wirefresh.com/fujifilm-x...cameras-serve-up-delicious-retro-style-lines/


----------



## paul russell999 (Jan 14, 2013)

The X20 is pretty much identical to the X10 but the optical viewfinder "displays the shutter speed, aperture, ISO, focusing area ...". Sounds a bit tricky to pull off! The optical viewfinder on the X10 is quite good, and zooms in and out well with the lens, so if they get it right, it could be interesting. I've been using the X10 for a year now and really like it...


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 2, 2013)

Beautiful. I have just sold all my canon gear and decided bought x-pro 1 instead of upgrading to 5d mk2 or mk3. Thus far the image quality smacks my canon with l glass attached out of the park.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone got any experience with the X100s? 

Was playing with one in the airport the other week and liked the size, feel, viewfinder etc. 

I gather the performance/quality is pretty decent too from reviews I've seen and the focal length is one that suits me for what I'd use it for.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2013)

They're really lovely cameras although I found them to be a bit bigger than I'd hoped - so I went for the truly pocketable GR instead.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't think I necessarily need pants-pocket small like the GR. My main use-case for this is to have something significantly better than a phone-cam when I'm away for a few days working.

So I need something that can go in my carry-on bag with work laptop and stuff and that's not too heavy to drag around in the evenings.

That use-case also demands a focal range suitable for urban photography and something that's able to focus and maintain decent quality after dark. I also much prefer proper viewfinders assuming that they're usable.

I looked at the X20 too: that's got a zoom, solid macro abilities and seems to take great pictures at asa 100, but I get the idea the x100s pulls considerably ahead of its little brother when the light gets dimmer, which in the evenings in winter, tends to be the case.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2013)

I've been taking some ace low light photos on my GR in NYC - I remain really impressed with the camera, especially the speed of starts up. I'll post up some photos soon.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't think you can go too far wrong with the x100s as an urban camera - everybody seems to love it - it's just the size. It's definitely not pocketable without large coat pockets (not sure I'd be comfortable pocketing a £1300 camera anyway) - everybody I've seen with one has had it on a strap.

It's also quite conspicuous, which is the downside of looking so cool. A problem I often have myself of course.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2013)

The x100s is a lovely camera, but that shiny heft isn't ideal for street shooting.


----------



## paul russell999 (Dec 16, 2013)

Bernie Gunther said:


> I looked at the X20 too: that's got a zoom, solid macro abilities and seems to take great pictures at asa 100, but I get the idea the x100s pulls considerably ahead of its little brother when the light gets dimmer, which in the evenings in winter, tends to be the case.



I have the "inferior" versions of both of those - the X10 and the X100. The low light performance of the X100 is amazing - much better than my Nikon SLRs. I stop using the X10 above 200 ISO but will happily use the X100 up to ISO 2000 and beyond. So there is a maaasive difference in those two. I assume that the X20 and X100s are similar. (Well, I hope they haven't damaged the low-light capabilities of the X100s by bumping it up to 16 megapixels.)


----------



## paul russell999 (Jan 7, 2014)

The X100s is now/soon available in all black, at the same price as the black and chrome one.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 8, 2014)

ooh an X100S in black could be a bit of a classic…except of course digi stuff always manages not to be classic somehow


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks at black x100s ... looks around for stuff to sell ....


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 9, 2014)

well this is odd…I had assumed I would find the black x100s irresistible…but I'm not entirely sure, perhaps it actually looks better in chrome


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2014)

It somehow looks a bit cheaper in black to me.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 9, 2014)

I think it is something to do with the slight air of clutter in the top, normally chrome, section, but yes thanks for the back up…I will now be fantasy purchasing the chrome version with my total lack of budget for this sort of thing


----------

